# Looking for Expats in ALMERIA (Spain)



## mmarsp

Hello, 

My name is Maria del Mar and I am a Sworn Translator Eng-Spa. I am currently doing an MA in English Studies at the University of Almeria. 

I am conducting my research paper based on the feelings and impressions of the expatriates living in the province of Almeria. For that reason, I am looking for expats living in this area interested in participating in my research. They would just have to answer a questionnaire about aspects related to their personal experience (It is absolutely anonimous and won't take more than 15 minutes!).

If you are interested, please contact me at mmar.sanchez.perez(at)gmail(dot)com, and indicate your e-mail address so that I can send you the questionnaire that you should kindly return me after completing it.

I would fully appreciate your participation.

Thank you very much for your cooperation.

Best regards,

Maria del Mar.


----------



## jojo

I'm now going to put this post in the media request section of the forum (just to confuse you lol) But dont worry, it will leave a trail in the Spain section

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

.....By the way, we do have a fair few who come from Almeria and that area I think

Jo xxx


----------



## mmarsp

Thanks, Jojo!


----------

